# Lots of pictures liek whoa!



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I've posted these in my introductory post, but I'll also drop them here. Posted primarily as links, so's not to explode the board.









Muffin, sporting a cryptic smile.









Polly and Muffin









Luckiest. Shot. EVAR. This one is Mimi.

http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/hug2.jpg -- Second luckiest. Mimi and Polly.
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/mimipolly2.jpg -- Which one is which?  
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/mimi10.jpg -- Mimi, as the name implies.
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/duet1.jpg -- Mimi and Muffin
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/muffin10.jpg 
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/mimi15.jpg 

Some shots of the old boy from November 2002 (he's still the most beautiful cat I've ever known, in more ways than one... he passed away in December at age 16): 










http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/snuggles110302csm.jpg -- Big version of my avatar 
http://www.enigmalake.net/lisa/snuggles110302dsm.jpg 

Hope you like!
Lisa, owned by the Terrible Trio of Polly, Mimi, and Muffin


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Such cute babies!  We love the pics around here! So there's no problem in posting lots!


----------



## JennyNMax (Apr 5, 2005)

Cute kitties! I can't wait to post pictures of Max!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

They really are beautiful!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

They are so cute!

Post as many pics as you want - we absolutely LOVE photos!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

OoOoH they are too adorable, like triplets! What kind of cat is the last picture? I'm sorry to hear he passed away though


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Kim, you can definitely tell they're related, can't you?  Muffin and Mimi are quickly outgrowing their mommy, as their dad is just a massive boy. He's like a small child, and he begs to be picked up whenever I go to their house. Mimi's two brothers from her litter grew into stunning young men -- bright gold stripes, much more bold than what any of these girls have. It's so sad that my friends weren't responsible with all their cats, but it's really neat to see how "the family" grows up.

Snuggles was Siamese/Persian, and he was a big meanie.  I don't think anyone else would have put up with his crap, so I suppose were a match made in heaven. We were so lucky to have had each other.

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, everyone!

Lisa


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I am in love with Muffin! You have beautiful cats.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Cute pics!


aphrodeia said:


> He's like a small child, and he begs to be picked up whenever I go to their house.


My Stanky is just like that.....she is a spoiled brat... :wink:


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

It is very difficult to tell Mimi and Muffin apart! All of the pics were really good! Sorry for the loss of your kitty, he looks like a beautiful baby!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the picture of Muffin smiling!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cute cats!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beutiful furrys! I agree I love seeing all the furry pictures!!!!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

DesnBaby said:


> I like the picture of Muffin smiling!


Me too! Cute!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

there all adorable


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Lovely cats.
They seem to match.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- those are great pictures. You really have a knack for getting the perfect shot, and I think your kitties help a lot with that.  They are a great looking bunch -- all with faces as sweet as candy. You're very lucky.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! 

ForJazz, it's all about volume. :lol: Thank goodness for digital.

Muffin has gotten GINORMOUS, and the other two are getting little pooches. Looks like I need to scale back the feeding. Muffin's problem is that she's so lazy compared with the other two. Polly can amuse herself for a half an hour with a piece of fuzz. It's hysterical! She and Mimi will chase around. Not Muffin. What a boring cat.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I LOVE MUFFIN AND MIMI  


I love ginger cats, and I must say those two are two of the most beautiful ones I have ever seen. They are just truly beautiful  

Thanks for sharing all the photos, and hey we love photos...the more the better so don't worry about posting as many as you like...I've posted ovfer 3o in one thread before  and everyone loves them!

Hope to see more of all your gorgeous cats

Eva and Cats x


----------

